# Homesick Goat!



## MsLadyChickens (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi guys!

We got our two goats last Thursday (a Mini La Mancha named Civie and a Nigerian Dwarf named Francine)! 

Fran the ND was doing great the first couple of days and now she seems to really miss her family and is getting worse.  Her owner and family were very close to Fran, in addition to the entire goat family (two kids, dam, sister, etc.) she left behind. She doesn't want to eat or drink, now holding her milk, and is acting very depressed and wanders looking for them. I've tried everything in addition to giving her fortified vitamin B complex to try and make her hungry.

My question is, has anyone ever had to return a goat because they "failed to thrive"? Its been a week now, and I'm worried if I don't return her to the breeder she will get sick soon.

I have fostered animals - never before have I seen an animal this depressed! My gut is telling me to take her back this weekend...


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 12, 2012)

I would suspect illness from either traveling/stress or, parasites if she recently kidded.  Have you had fecals done on them?  Taking her back probably wouldn't solve the problem (and if they are acting off and are sick, the breeder might refuse to take them back-do you have a contract that allows for that?).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)

I have heard of people having similar problems.  And I try to warn beginners how difficult it is for some goats to adjust to a new home,


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Apr 12, 2012)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> I would suspect illness from either traveling/stress or, parasites if she recently kidded.  Have you had fecals done on them?  Taking her back probably wouldn't solve the problem (and if they are acting off and are sick, the breeder might refuse to take them back-do you have a contract that allows for that?).


good point, a goat can have a Parasite bloom due to  stress, adding to the problems of adjusting to a new home.


----------



## MsLadyChickens (Apr 12, 2012)

I haven't seen any signs of giardia or any other parasites, I really feel she is just depressed. I talked with the breeder, really amazing lady, and mentioned that if by Friday she isn't over being homesick I might bring her back. I'm not worried about getting refunded, I just want Fran the goat to be happy lol. I've been spending hours hanging out with her :/


----------

